# Snow Dog



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Comet has grown up so much. I saw a photo of his Gaylan's sister Zuzu last week. What a glorious litter!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of Comet. He looks like he had a blast romping and playing in the snow.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. Comet is a beautiful golden. What camera and lens(es) did you use ?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

rik said:


> Great photos. Comet is a beautiful golden. What camera and lens(es) did you use ?


Thanks for the nice comments, guys. It's a Canon Digital Rebel XTi. I think I might have incorrectly listed it as an XSi in another thread.

The lens is a very old (15ish years?) 75x300 hand-me-down from my mom. I use the kit lens (18-55) sometimes, but these are all done with the telephoto.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Comet has grown up so much. I saw a photo of his Gaylan's sister Zuzu last week. What a glorious litter!


Cool. I've only seen the picture they put on k9data, which is from the first week they had her. The people who own his brother Faelan sometimes update that picture, and he's a pretty boy too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely photos of a beautiful dog. Man, is he focused in the fetching picture! Nothing prettier on earth than a golden running like the wind with a stick and utter joy on their face


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,very nice clear shots.Love it.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> The lens is a very old (15ish years?) 75x300 hand-me-down from my mom. I use the kit lens (18-55) sometimes, but these are all done with the telephoto.


That's a fine lens and not that old. I sometimes use a Carl Zeiss 300 mm f4. It was made for the Berlin Olympics. (1936)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots of a beautiful boy!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics! I will send a bit more (like a foot) snow to round things out .


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

rik said:


> That's a fine lens and not that old. I sometimes use a Carl Zeiss 300 mm f4. It was made for the Berlin Olympics. (1936)


Yeah - as far as I can tell, it's almost identical to the one they make today. A 1936 lens? Cool!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Comet is one handsome boy. Love his color and that eye shot.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Comet is one handsome boy. Love his color and that eye shot.


Thanks! It seems like he comes out a slightly different color in every picture.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great photos. Comet is a beautiful golden boy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous doggie. Really nice shots that capture a sweet, loving personality.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> Those are some gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous doggie. Really nice shots that capture a sweet, loving personality.


He really is the sweetest. I feel so lucky to have a dog who injects so much fun into every walk.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What delightful pics and stunning subject! I visited your website and enjoyed some more. I have to say, your descriptions of Comet's expressions during his 'snow love' photo shoot captured the moments perfectly in words. 
I had to go out (well, stand at the door so my lens wouldn't fog in the 15 degree cold) and try to capture the same in Sadie's snow angel face.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

